# Crib mattress for a large dog?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a crib mattress that the dogs share. It is in an iron crib with no front rail. The Airedale was 26'' at the shoulder and weighed 70 pounds. The poodles are both smaller.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a great idea! Especially because they're often water resistant.

Only potential issue would be the weight limit. I just found a great one on sale at Macy's but the weight limit is 50 lbs. Might rapidly lose support.

I'm planning to cut and sew an old organic wool mattress topper into two beds for Peggy once she graduates from her crate. I hate memory foam for myself and wouldn't want to subject my dog to it either. Wool is very supportive, warm in the winter, cool in the summer, and naturally flame retardant.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I ordered mine off Amazon;it cost 66 dollars and has a 99 pound weight limit. It said it was waterproof, but I also got a waterproof mattress cover. I did not want to buy a used one, because I had heard too many stories about used mattresses having bed bugs.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I had my dog beds made at an upholstery store. I was getting a sofa redone anyways. Specified the size, I got to pick the foam density and height, they did a waterproof layer and I chose an indoor/outdoor fabric (like Sunbrella) for the cover. It actually ended up being more cost effective than an actual dog bed. A crib mattress is a good idea too I think, but the shape was not right for our space. Even if the 'weight limit' is too low, does it matter? Most dogs like a bit of a dent that feels like a nest.
There are also beds like the Kuranda but cheaper. I have a Coolaroo, it's not sturdy enough for my mastiff to use on a regular basis but it would be good for a large dog I think.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Charmed said:


> I ordered mine off Amazon;it cost 66 dollars and has a 99 pound weight limit. It said it was waterproof, but I also got a waterproof mattress cover. I did not want to buy a used one, because I had heard too many stories about used mattresses having bed bugs.


Thanks, Charmed. I fell asleep last night thinking of how I could make a mattress frame (along with all of the other unfinished projects!). I wonder if it would be possible to find a second hand crib that I could repurpose, removing the legs and front bars.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

A crib mattress is a great idea! They are definitely made better than most dog beds. I would think it could be used without a frame.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

We have a mini crib (24x38) that we used as a sidecar crib. My youngest has been sleeping in his own bed so we finally took it down. I ended up keeping the crib part in the room and plan to make a dog bed with it. My current dogs need to be kenneled at night (anxiety peeing) and when we get a puppy, she will be kenneled until housebroken (and a bit after, just to make sure), so this bed is going to sit in our room for 3+ years unused. lol. At least when I make the matching mattress cover and bumper pads, it will look cute!


----------



## lucyjohn987 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a mini memory foam mattress for my dog, it is not talking too much space and my dog sleeps on it quite comfortably.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Often when my Spoo lays down it is by choice directly on the floor, sometimes next to his cushy bed. He loves hardwood, ceramic, etc.


----------

